
The Life of Dustin Curtis - Ashuu
http://dcurt.is/the-life-of-dustin-curtis
======
seanMeverett
This is the exact use case for why we built StoryApp.

~~~
selfexperiments
Mind dropping a link so interested people can check it out?

~~~
seanMeverett
Sure, I just didn't want to be spammy. Have a great weekend it, here it is:

<a
href="[http://www.itunes.com/apps/StoryApp">StoryApp</a>](http://www.itunes.com/apps/StoryApp">StoryApp</a>)

Not sure if these HN comments pick up HTML. If not, apologies!

~~~
selfexperiments
No, straight URL. May want to retry that (and thanks)!

